# Blue crays



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Ive been thinking on this for awhile so my hubby brought one home tonight. I have been reading up on them and some articles say that crayfish have to front claws the same size but mine has one small one and one big one also if anybody could give me some advice on them I would be grateful Thanks Pat


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

it does have a cray fish body shape? Or more of a crab? It could be some sort of fiddler or the cray lost a claw and is in the process of regrowing one


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

I believe that your crayfish may have lost the original claw and you are seeing the new replacement claw that is growing in. I am speculating as I don't know a lot about crayfish. This may help:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crayfish#Crayfish_as_pets


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Yes, crays can pop off their claws (not tails ) as easily as skinks their tails. It's usually a defensive mechanism either if their large claws are grabbed, or even if they are pinched onto something attacking them (ie, a giant moving articulated sausage, aka your finger).

It's just growing back and eventually will be as big as the other claw.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks I should have thought about that .


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Ciddian said:


> it does have a cray fish body shape? Or more of a crab? It could be some sort of fiddler or the cray lost a claw and is in the process of regrowing one


no Its a cray alright


----------

